# Wtb amanos locally



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking 4 (20) or so. Thanks

Jaxon


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

drinda i believe ordered some throw DNA, and they had 5-10 last time I looked. i'm always going in to DNA, i'll check again for you, and get a price. i want to say 2.99-4.99


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Yea, DNA sells them just give them call before you go. Mine were 2.99 a piece.


----------

